# Need Help-Dust Collector



## rebfan04 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wife is already on me about the dust.. so I need a *good* dust collector.  Would like to be able to rig collector device at lathe.  Any suggestions
Thanks


----------



## lorbay (Jan 2, 2011)

_I would get at least a 2 hp so you can put a ducting system in.

Lin.
_


----------



## razor524 (Jan 2, 2011)

Depends on how much you want to spend and what other tools you may have.  I have a 2 hp collector from HF with a Winn filter and the expanding hose from Rockler that I move from one tool to the other (hose, not machine).  My shop is only around 12 x 20 so it works great for me.  Just got a big mouth attachment on a stand at Woodcraft for $79 for the lathe.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 2, 2011)

Whatever you do, make sure you get GOOD filtration with that dust collector.  Most of the cheaper ones are sold with really porous bags.  A porous bag is worse for you than nothing at all since the DC will be kicking up the dust and pumping the really small, really bad stuff back into your shop and into your lungs!  You really need to aim for a filtration level of .5 microns if you can.  

THIS IS SERIOUS STUFF!  My dad is dying from nasopharangeal cancer.  The only known cause in Americans is exposure to plywood sawdust!  He was a framing carpenter all of his life and of course never wore any masks of any kind.  Went from being an extreme athlete riding a bicycle 12,000 miles a year with a resting heart rate of 39 beats per minute at 60 years old to be frail a senile from the radiation and chemotherapy at 65.  I would not wish what he is going through on my worst enemy.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 2, 2011)

Roger, I started off with the HF two bag dust collector.  It did a great job of spewing fine dust all over the shop and house.  I found a wonderful site that teaches all about DC and cyclone collectors.  I found it; [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]* http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/DCConversion.cfm. *
Bill Pentz has done much research on DC stuff and has plans and ideas that will help.  I ended up putting the Winn filter on top of my HF DC along with a seperator trash can in front of the DC to prolong the emptying of the plastic bag.  My can design is slightly different than most others.  Photos available on request.
If I could afford it, I would have a cyclone system fully ducted throughout the shop.  I still roll my HF DC around but it is always on when ever anything else is.  My 2 cents.
Charles
[/FONT]


----------



## StephenB (Jan 2, 2011)

As an intermediate step, or until you can get something better, Craftsman has a HEPA filter cartridge ($30 to $35, I don't remember exactly) for their 5 gallon and larger wet/dry shop vacs. The HEPA filter should stop any fine dust from getting through a shop vac which could help with your immediate dust problem.

There are commercial dust hoods specifically for lathes, and several types of dust hood pickups with adjustable stands and articulating heads that attach to a dust collection system or shop vac and set behind the lathe to gather dust at the source.

If you are using a shop vac, there are cyclone lids for small barrels or 5 gallon buckets, like the Dust Deputy, which are supposed to trap the larger particles.

And wear a good dust mask yourself, not one of those paper things. Lots of the woods we turn are toxic in varying degrees, especially as fine dust from sanding.

Cheers,

Stephen B.
Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## Hess (Jan 2, 2011)

rebfan04 said:


> Wife is already on me about the dust.. so I need a *good* dust collector.  Would like to be able to rig collector device at lathe.  Any suggestions
> Thanks



HF has big sale on they 2 hp dc with 2 bags over 1500 cfm  have used me all the time for 2 years with not one hitup  on sale 170 ish

mine run 3 CW unit at the same time and my lathe ad press


----------



## Wildman (Jan 2, 2011)

Filter Kit for Harbor Freight, Jet, Delta, Grizzly, Shop Fox, General, Wood Tek, and Penn State.

http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm

I have the HF DC & 35A set-up. Bought the washable type because of humidity here, have yet to wash it, just use a shop vac for cleaning. At the time bought my set up bought the 4 mil poly bags, best could fine for $10.  Prices have increased since then.  I tried 32 gallon trash bag and it worked well too! 
If you check their bargain hose page might save a few buck on hose too.  

Nice people to deal with, site has lot of good information.


----------



## DurocShark (Jan 2, 2011)

I really want the wynn kit. I really really really do.

But at the moment I can't pull it off. So I keep the ambient filter going. Not a great solution, but it helps. 

(Ambient filter: box fan with hepa furnace filter taped to the back.)


----------



## Eyeshooter (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree with Ray. What other tools do you own and what tools do you plan to add (everybody adds tools, right)? A very good friend of mine owns a millwright shop and he preached dust control as soon as he heard I was setting up a workshop. As I was setting up the entire shop at once (something I wish I had done over a bit more time as I continue to learn) I knew I was getting a BS, lathe, TS, drill press, chop saw, planar/jointer and a routing table. Since those are big dust makers, I add a 3HP portable cyclone Oneida system with the free HEPA upgrade (http://www.oneida-air.com/portable_3hp.php) and a Jet AFS 1000B air filtration system. Yes, combined they were about $2k and that is a lot of money, but I have alamost no dust in the shop. This winter I'm going to add the duct work for each station as I currently hook up the Oneida directly to the station I'm using (chop saw has it's own smaller vac). It's just me in there so it's no big deal. The best part is, like your wife, mine insisted I have it if I was taking up this hobby. 

John


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 2, 2011)

I just bought my brother-in-law the HF 2hp dc for his shop for Christmas.  It seems to be a good collector for the money, a little noisy, good suction.  He will be getting a better filter bag in the future.


----------



## rebfan04 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Thanks Guys*

I just have a delta lathe now and its in the garage corner, so at present time just need to suck the dust from it.  if I went with the HF DC, should I get a better bag?


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 2, 2011)

I have this hood from Rockler.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10578&filter=dust lathe

I removed the clamp and replaced it with a big magnet (2" square and an inch thick).  I can slide it up and down the bed for working on longer items.  For pens it is just the right size.  I took the little deflector off.

and this dust collector

http://www.jettools.com/us/manufacturing/en/product.html?node=4524&product=273494

I've been very happy with the combo. I have a gated "Y" that allows me to pick up from the lathe and/or table saw.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't get a bag, get a cannister type.  The minute you turn on a bag type filter you get a big puff of dust.


----------



## Padre (Jan 2, 2011)

I personally have a Clearview Cyclone, and absolutely love it.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 2, 2011)

One more time, If you get any type of DC similar to the HF one, the Wynn Filter package is a must at a minimum.  Get the filter with .5 micron or better filtering capacity.  Then to keep form having to remove the bag to clean it, add a chip separator next to the DC.  PLEASE use good DC to save your lungs.  I realize that God gave you two of them, but they both go full at the same time.  Good air is not an option,
Charles


----------



## randyrls (Jan 2, 2011)

I uploaded two photos to my photo album of my pen making hood and dust collection.  I copied this from someone here on IAP.  Curtis?, Bitshird?   In any case I give credit where due.


----------



## sbwertz (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is my DC and lathe hood


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 2, 2011)

randyrls said:


> I uploaded two photos to my photo album of my pen making hood and dust collection.  I copied this from someone here on IAP.  Curtis?, Bitshird?   In any case I give credit where due.



That would be me!  Glad you thought enough of it to make your own!  How's it working for you?


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2011)

rebfan04 said:


> ... at present time just need to suck the dust from it. if I went with the HF DC, *should I get a better bag*?


 
Pure and simple ... YES! Put a .5 micron canister filter on top of something like the 2HP collector from Harbor Freight. WynnEnvironmental makes and sells a great canister that is simple to install. Their mail website is http://www.wynnenv.com/cartridge_filters.htm.  






An excellent article on this conversion is *9E300BL on Harbor Freight Conversion*
*Rick Wynn of our office had the pleasure of working with Tony Baker, who lives in the area. They were able to successfully adapt our Farr-Style 9E300BL to the Harbor Freight 2 Hp dust collector, and documented the conversion procedure. Click **here** to see how it was done.* 

Go to http://billpentz.com//woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm and read anything you could just about ever need to know about dust collection.

ALSO, go to: http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm and read the article. Look closely at the pictures for how this very simple and extremely helpful baffle is made. Then go to the DISCUSSION FORUM about using this baffle plate and read what others have to say about it. 

http://www.cgallery.com/smf/

I personally have this baffle on the inside of ALL of my pre-separators and couldn't be happier. It is simple to cut it out and put into the trash can and it does and excellent job of keeping ell but the fine dust from passing on to the dust collection systems.

To keep from beating this weekly dust collection discussion to death I would just go to the SEARCH function here and search for dust collection and read everything already posted.

If you have problems implementing these plans ask away and we will be glad to help you all we can. :wink:


----------



## Crayman (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the HF 2 hp, just put the Wynn 35 cartridge on it with a Thien separator modification to the dust collector. Just love it the increase air flow and the built in separator is great. The seperator keep the fine particle out of the filter.


----------

